# Cichlids turning black



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have african cichlids in a 90 gallon tank, water parameters are perfect.
nitrate 20ppm
nitrite oppm
ammonia oppm
ph 7.8
gh 16 degrees
kh 12 degrees
temp 82 Fahrenheit
I have a couple fish; obliqueden zebra, acei, and couple others that seem to have developed black spots on them. I have never had ammonia in my tank so I know it is not ammonia burns, Im just wondering what else this could be. The obliqueden zebra has the most black him being top half mostly black now, and very skinny around the black parts and face. Anyone with any ideas, your input is appreciated. Ill work on a couple pictures but I just stirred my tank up so looks a little cloudy.


----------

